# Mojo ain't nothing but a hound dog!



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It seems like it happens only when you brush a certain spot, so maybe it just feels really good or something!

Boy I wish Flora sat that well while being brushed. She tries to attack the brush and then wants to eat her fur. :


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, see, I was thinking the same thing! Gary said it might be his magic spot or something. I tried the same spot on his other side and nothing happened. Hmmm.

I feel super lucky with how well he sits. Maxie, on the other hand, sounds like Flora. LOL!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nothing to worry about there. You have it easy.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

That video is so cute and adorable!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lincoln does the lip thing when we put his halti on him....never snarls or anything. It's pretty cute....


----------

